

Things I Learned the Hard Way at Amazon.com - tylerrooney
http://blip.tv/business-of-software/tyler-rooney-5964490

======
paulhauggis
Now I know why I lost thousands of dollars in orders last summer as a
marketplace seller. The great part is that Amazon denied it and refused to
take negative feedback off of my account when I got multiple orders for items
that were no longer listed and I had to cancel my orders.

Even better is the fact that they have absolutely no support for marketplace
sellers. If you get your account banned by their automated system, the only
thing you can do is email their tech support and get automated responses back.

They take a 16% cut of most orders. I made them thousands of dollars last year
as a result of my sales and they couldn't even give me the common courtesy of
being able to talk to a support rep when they banned my account. To this day,
I still don't know why my account was banned. I've been selling for years on
other venues with no issues.

I always have positive feedback and answer customer issues quickly.

Even worse is that when you're on Amazon, you pretty much have no control over
your business.

You can't communicate with your customers outside of Amazon and if a customer
makes any sort of claim (through their A-Z claim system), they win 99% of the
time. As in, they didn't like the item for whatever reason, make a claim, and
get a refund without you getting your item back.

I seriously doubt if you ordered an iPad on Amazon and wanted to return it
that they would give you a refund before you actually returned it.

Oh and one more great thing I wanted to add: Although Amazon has a 30-day
return policy, they will force you to give refunds even a year after a person
ordered something from you. This happened to me and I know it's happened to
other people.

I'm thoroughly disgusted with Amazon's business practices.

